# Value of a Yamaha G255S ll?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

EDIT: I POSTED THIS IN THE WRONG CATEGORY - PLEASE DELETE

Does anyone know what a mint Yamaha G255S ll is worth?
I inherited a virtually never played Yamaha classical guitar that belonged to my father. I'm never going to learn classical, and I have another one of his guitars that I'm going to keep, so I'm thinking of trading it in on something that I will play.
This guitar must be 15 years old or more and doesn't have one single mark on it. It's gorgeous, but useless to me.
I'd like a ballpark value on what it is worth so I can negotiate a trade

thanks in advance


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Don`t know but it is listed as having a solid top, so you should let potential buyers know that, a solid top makes a difference. I own a lot of Yamaha nylon string guitars, all old models, and I play the same stuff on them as I do on steel strings, don`t have to only play classical music on nylon strings.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I bought one a few years ago on Kijiji for about $200, and see them going for anywhere from $200~$400. Unless you really need the money I would suggest keeping it, unless the market in your area will get you what you want out of it.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks guys - Sneakypete, do you use a pick?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

No pick, even on electrics, I strum with my thumb, I love the tone of nylon strings.


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Mar 10, 2013)

Kijiji for sure. Or a local pawn shows is always a good place to look. Bought my 1st guitar from a pawn shop in calgary.


----------

